# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Aider l'association grâce à vos point Zooplus.

## fays

!!! Votre Attention svp les amis !!!
Nous venons d'êtes élue association du mois sur zooplus. 
A partir de Aujourd'hui.
Grâce à vos points de fidélité, vous pouvez soutenir notre association en offrant vos points fidélité.
Le principe est simple : à chaque commande passée sur ZooPlus.fr, vous obtenez des points de fidélité que vous pouvez ensuite échanger contre des cadeaux. En choisissant de faire don de ces points à notre association, vous nous permettrez donc de recevoir de la nourriture et dautres accessoires pour nous aider dans notre mission !
Pour nous aider, rendez-vous dans votre compte client ZooPlus ! Vous pouvez faire un don de 50 points, 100 points, 250 points ou 500 points dés mardi 10h.
voici les liens:
Don de 10 points bonus http://www.zooplus.fr//progr/don_points_association/548646
Don de 50 points bonus http://www.zooplus.fr//offres_zoopl/programme_bonus/220062
Don de 100 points bonus http://www.zooplus.fr//offres_zoopl/programme_bonus/160087
Don de 250 points bonus http://www.zooplus.fr//offres_zoopl/programme_bonus/160092
Don de 500 points bonus http://www.zooplus.fr//offres_zoopl/programme_bonus/403102
Merci à tous de partager le post pour que l'on puisse avoir un maximum de point :-)

----------


## bouletosse

Voilà mes pauvres petits 120 pts reversés.... 

C'est jusqu'à quand ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'ai diffusé sur FB

----------


## fays

c'est pour tout le mois de janvier :-)

----------


## bouletosse

J'ai mis le lien du post ici  

Re: Code réduction Zooplus et Wanimo

----------


## fays

je remonte pour nos loulous

----------


## fays

Je remonte les amis

----------


## bouletosse

Tu sais combien tu as récolté ?
J'espère que ça aura du succès.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je ne t'oublie pas fin du mois

----------


## fays

non tu ne sais pas pour éviter les jalousie . c'est la surprise :-)

----------


## bouletosse

Aaaaaaah sympa. 
J'espère que ça va te donner un coup de pousse pour les minous

----------


## fays

oui je mettrais des photos c'est pas avant février ou mars par contre

----------


## bouletosse

> oui* je mettrais des photos* c'est pas avant février ou mars par contre

----------


## fays

up pour les minous

----------


## fays

encore quelques jours pour nous aider svp

----------


## monloulou

up 
500 points reversés
(dommage que ce post ne remonte pas souvent)

----------


## fays

merci à vous pour votre aide

----------


## fays

on n'oublie pas svp

----------


## fays

up

----------


## fays

up

----------


## fays

encore quelques jours d'autres personnes les amis pour nous aider ?

----------


## fays

il reste 3 jours pour donner vos points

----------


## fays

J-2 pour donner vos points

----------


## bouletosse

C'est le dernier jour 

Don de 680 Pts

----------


## fays

super merci à toi

----------


## bouletosse

Alors cette récolte ?  ::

----------


## fays

une partie à était livré mais j'ai du les récupérer petit à petit chez une amie étant au 3éme étant j'attend les derniers pour faire des photos.

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou

Alors,  ça a donné quoi?  ::

----------


## fays

coucou,

on n'a eu les derniers en novembre si ma mémoire et bonne. des dodos , croquettes, jouet et un arbre à chat.
je n'ai pas pu trop faire de photo sa à était la galère comme ce n'était pas livré chez moi et on n'a eu des soucis avec les colis éventré....

----------

